# Circuito sensor de nivel liquido



## Alberth (Jun 6, 2008)

Estoy desarrollando un detector del nivel de agua en un tanque, tengo algunos problemas con los sensores, ya que utilizo tres electrodos. alguien me recomienda algún otro método que no sea este? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2008)

Leiste esto ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/sensor-anticorrosivo.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-liquidos.htm


¿ Que necesitas conocer, si el nivel esta donde debe o la cantidad de liquido ?


----------



## Alberth (Jun 6, 2008)

hola que tal fogonazo, gracias por responder, nesecito saber si el nivel esta donde debe, es decir, pretendo tener tres niiveles: lleno, medio y bajo. el problema es que no se que tipo de sensor usar?, que es puntas de prueba?, es decir en resumidas cuentas no se como tomar esa lectura (si el sensor esta tocando o no el agua para encontrarse en true o false), que sensor usar o como empezar?
gracias un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

para detectar constantemente el nivel se utiliza un flotador el cual varia un resistor que nos va manejando un 555 o algun comparador integrado.

para detectar si esta bajo, medio o alto, es mucho mas simple.
el agua conduce la energia electrica, por ende si utilizas electrodos de acero inoxidable, aluminio o algun metal zincado o galvanizado, y otro electrodo en el fondo del tanque tambien anticorrosivo, como puede ser el carbono, de esa manera el agua conduciria la energia, y nos conectaria los contactos (bajo, medio o lleno) dependiendo del nivel.
luego con 3 receptores, con 3 leds o algo ya esta.

es demas de simple, el voltaje no deberia superar los 25 volts, por seguridad.


----------



## Alberth (Jun 6, 2008)

tanks dj draco, a que voltaje te refieres de 25v?, pues por lo que he leido, cuando un electrodo toca el agua, solo tiene unos cuantos mv con respecto a tierra.

gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2008)

Alberth dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal fogonazo, gracias por responder, nesecito saber si el nivel esta donde debe, es decir, pretendo tener tres niiveles: lleno, medio y bajo. el problema es que no se que tipo de sensor usar?, que es puntas de prueba?, es decir en resumidas cuentas no se como tomar esa lectura (si el sensor esta tocando o no el agua para encontrarse en true o false), que sensor usar o como empezar?
> gracias un saludo



Mira el esquema *anticorrosivo*, en este reemplazas el oscilador CMOS por uno con un 555 (Mas potencia) y lo aplicas a un electrodo largo que se enfrente a otros 3 electrodos captores (mismo esquema) que estaran a tus 3 niveles, lleno , medio, vacio y si no se acciona ninguno "Desesperante"
Con la salida de estos 3 "captores", enciendes 3 led´s que te indican si esta lleno, medio o vacio

Para los sensores te puedes conseguir un trozo de alambre de acero inoxidable de unos 3mm de diametro (Para que tenga rigidez mecánica) y sobre este mismo, montas los captores con algun elemento que los mantenga separados y aislados entre si


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

Lo que pasa es que el agua no siempre conduce muy bien la energia, y necesita de diferencias de potenciales elevados, cuanto mayor sea la distancia entre los electrodos.

por ejemplo, cuanto mas limpia (pura) este el agua menos conducira.
si es agua de pozo con muy bajo voltaje funcionara muy bien.

fogonazo explico mejor el sistema que t propuse.

espero t sirva.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 7, 2008)

Buenas, que digo yo que el sistema de la bolla es el que menos problemas da, coges el esparrago de la bolla y lo conectas mecánicamente con un potenciometro lineal, con eso ya puedes controlar el recorrido total en el tanque de cualquier liquido sin problemas de corrosión en los sensores, pues la palanca de la bolla la prolongas todo lo que haga falta, dejando fuera de la influencia el potenciometro, el potenciometro lo puedes poner del valor que quieras según el circuito de control que uses, cuando me refiero a "potenciometro lineal" es del tipo como el que se pone en los ecualizadores gráficos, para unir los ejes puedes usar cualquier materia elástica, con ello podrás salvar las tolerancias entre recorrido de bolla y de potenciometro


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 9, 2008)

Claro, pero el solo requiere de 3 niveles, y con anticorrosivos debe funcionar bien, lo del pote se va llenado de sarro, aunq no tenga contacto con el agua, y los movimientos se van complicando de a poco. si el nivel sube o baja de golpe puede romper el brazo entre la bolla y el pote, o inclusive el pote.
no se, q nuestro amigo decida segun su sistema de tanque.


----------



## thekabert (Jun 10, 2008)

yo hice un proyecto parecido cuando estaba en la secundadria pero fue algo facil usas agua salada que es muy buena conductora de la electricidad en cada area que quieres sensar introduces un terminal del diodo preferible el ano y del otro lado una pequeña fuente de 12v cada vez que el agua suba a un nivel conducira energia y el diodo se encendera puedes usar un integrado comparador 7485 que son muy buenos.


----------



## Gerardo Neri (Jun 10, 2008)

Saludos! A ver fogonazo, no entiendo bien lo de la usar un 555 en lugar del oscilador de tu diagrma y aparte poner los tres alambres, me interesa, pues yo estoy buscando hacer eso para luego conectarlos a un plc y de ahi este tome algunas desiciones podrias ser mas explicito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2008)

El esquema horiginal emplea un oscilador como fuente de baja tensión alterna con una compuerta CMOS, esta no sera capáz de dar una buena tension sobre un emisor "Largo", por eso lo de reemplazarla por un 555 que te puede entregar casi 100mA de corriente.

El detector serian 3 trozos de alambre de acero inoxidable colocados muy proximos al emisor y a distintas alturas.

Según el nivel de agua (Agua común, si es destilada no sirve) actuara 1, 2 o los 3 detectores, esto te sirve para tener una aproximación del nivel de agua

3 Detectores actuados = Tanque lleno, mas de 2/3
2 Detectores actuado = Tanque entre 1/2 y 2/3
1 Detector actuado = Tanque entre 1/4 y 1/2
Ninguno actuado = Menos de 1/4 de tanque, ! Nos quedamos sin agua ¡ 

Suponiendo que coloques los electrodos a 1/4, 1/2 y 2/3 de la altura del tanque


----------



## erkillo (Jun 11, 2008)

Existen bollarines o niveles   q tiene una buen regimen de trabajo. Los hay tanto con logica de contactos 0/1 ,nc/na o 4-20 ma.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 11, 2008)

Buenas, se me ocurre una solución "barata" te vas a un desguace de automóviles y sacas el sistema de medir el deposito de la gasolina, y puedes usar hasta el instrumento del cuadro del vehículo.

un saludo


----------



## Loktar (Jun 11, 2008)

De última pones un sensor de presión en el fondo. Va, sería el sistema más caro, fijate. Después se me ocurre medir la resistencia que hay desde el fondo hasta una boya flotante, digamos, la resistencia del agua. Te digo estas ideas para que tengas un nivel de precisión mayor que con 3 electrodos. 
Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola, tal vez te sirva la solución que viene en esta página:

http://flax.es.tl

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Jun 12, 2008)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tal vez te sirva la solución que viene en esta página:
> 
> http://flax.es.tl
> 
> Saludos.



Muy curioso este tema de detector de niveles de líquido.

http://www.electan.com/catalog/sens....html?osCsid=5273fdc8703c58380331bc69d6d08090

http://www.electan.com/catalog/sens....html?osCsid=5273fdc8703c58380331bc69d6d08090

A ver si esto le convence, ya que está relacionado con meterlo con este dibujo de abajo.


----------



## thekabert (Jun 13, 2008)

el odjetivo es aprender a crear para poder aprender no comprar cosa hechas. que se le presente a un profesor con un sensor comercial este es mi proyecto es una tontedad


----------



## Meta (Jun 13, 2008)

thekabert dijo:
			
		

> el odjetivo es aprender a crear para poder aprender no comprar cosa hechas. que se le presente a un profesor con un sensor comercial este es mi proyecto es una tontedad



Bueno, si vas con ese plan, entonces hazlo así. Sólo intentaba ayudar.


----------



## Gerardo Neri (Jun 16, 2008)

de lo de usar un 555 en lugar de una compuerta en tu diagrama de sensor anticorrosivo solo me queda una duda... solo quiero tener dos niveles de agua minimo y maximo, de aqui mi duda seria, tendra que usar entonces tres puntas de prueba? y para los niveles maximo y minimo, tendrian su propio rectificador de corriente para usarlos como sensores independientes? 
en cuanto al 555 no hay problema si lo uso con una frecuencia de 60Hz y 50% de trabajo o influiria la frecuencia para el circuito?


----------



## zaiz (Jun 16, 2008)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tal vez te sirva la solución que viene en esta página:
> 
> http://flax.es.tl
> 
> Saludos.



Voy notando que a veces les gusta complicarse las cosas. 

De esa página que cito arriba, aquí en este dibujo hago una simplificación para detectar sólo niveles máximo y mínimo de agua. Y de una manera fácil y rápida con elementos simples.

(Una de las virtudes de un buen trabajo de diseño es buscar la eficiencia con economía y simplicidad.)

*La dejo aquí para otras personas que lean el tema * y que lo hayan seguido por si les puede servir la solución para alguna ocasión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2008)

Gerardo Neri dijo:
			
		

> de lo de usar un 555 en lugar de una compuerta en tu diagrama de sensor anticorrosivo solo me queda una duda... solo quiero tener dos niveles de agua minimo y maximo, de aqui mi duda seria, tendra que usar entonces tres puntas de prueba? y para los niveles maximo y minimo, tendrian su propio rectificador de corriente para usarlos como sensores independientes?
> en cuanto al 555 no hay problema si lo uso con una frecuencia de 60Hz y 50% de trabajo o influiria la frecuencia para el circuito?



El 555 te combiene emplearlo en unos 2 a 5 KHz.
Si solo necesitas 2 niveles son solo 3 electrodos, 1 emisor y 2 receptores colocados a los niveles de agua que creas conveniente.


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 17, 2008)

hola por aqui, pongo a su sabia consideracion este circuito que encontre en la web, espero que les ayude, gracias por su atensión,


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 17, 2008)

disculpen  a ver si ahorita si esta el circuito gracias


----------



## zaiz (Jun 17, 2008)

Gracias, Jorge.

es muy parecido al que encontré en la página http://flax.es.tl y que arreglé para niveles máximo y mínimo.

Y con eso compruebo que yo andaba cerca de lo recomendado. Lo que me sirve para hacerme una idea más precisa.


----------



## Alberth (Jun 18, 2008)

excelente zaiz simple idea pero funciona al 100%, eso es lo que se busca, desarrollar sistemas con el menor costo posible y cumpliendo con las exigencias.

suerte mi hermano.


----------



## xamir (Mar 22, 2009)

te engo un circuito excelente, a me funciono a las mil maravillas, te propongo que lo pruebes y me dices como te fue.


----------



## caaghoy71 (Mar 31, 2009)

el circuito propuesto por zaiz, inspirado en http://flax.es.tl es justo lo que estaba buscando. Alguien que ya lo haya implementado podria indicarme los valores de las resistencia y la referencia de los transistores?


----------



## OP741 (Mar 31, 2009)

no se sulfataran los terminales por efecto de la hidrolisis?


----------



## Trinquete (Mar 31, 2009)

Estoy seguro de que pasado un cierto tiempo,este dispositivo funcionará erroneamente.Para que perdure en el tiempo y me refiero a años es necesario que por las sondas circule corriente alterna.
Un saludo.


----------



## ElCuirio (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola Alberth, espero que no sea demasiado tarde y aun estes interesado en el circuito. Hace años hice uno utilizando el C.I. lm3914, utilice 10 barritas de bronce para detectar 10 niveles. Despues de mucho experimentar me di cuenta que los electrodos de bronce se ensuciaban demasiado con el agua y dejaban de funcionar, y fui modificando la corriente hasta quedar en aproximadamente 30 microamperes. De esta manera solo una vez por año les daba limpieza. Si aun estas interesado, te enviaré el esquemático el próximo sabado 4 de abril. Aqui les dejo un sitio de interés. http://www.datasheetdir.com/LM3914+LED-Drivers


----------



## jcsg2007 (Abr 5, 2009)

Hola le mandaron este proyecto a mi hijo en el colegio y lo monto tal como se lo manadaron pero no funciona


----------



## ElCuirio (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola a todos, aqui les envío el sensor de 10 niveles que hice en 2005, le agregue algunos comentarios pues en realidad utilice 12 electrodos, 11 para los 10 niveles y el 12 para el retorno.

Saludos cordiales

El Cuirio


----------



## Luis_electronica (Abr 9, 2009)

Si se van a usar electrodos, es imprescindible como por ahí comentan, el uso de corriente alterna para que no se aisle alguno de los electrodos.

Si el medio es agresivo, poco conductor, muy caliente, muy sucio, muy frío, o no...., propongo un caño de acero inoxidable ó PVC con Red Switch en los puntos de control, y una boya con un imán sumergida en el líquido.
El caño de Acero Inoxidable para que sea transprente al campo magnético del imán.

Para una medición contínua, se puede poenr en el caño un par de bobinas generadas a lo largo del nivel a medir, una de ellas alimentada con corriente alterna
En la boya un cilindro metálico del tipo ferromagnético. 
La segunda bobina tendrá distinto nivel de inducción dependiendo de la cantidad de acoplamiento que provea la boya. 

Similar a esto, es cambiar la frecuencia de un oscilador cambiando la inductancia de la bobina dentro del tubo, por la influencia del cuerpo metálico vinculado a la boya.

Esto tiene la ventaja que es totalmente independiente, a presión atmosférica y al ambiente natural el sistema de medición respectoal fluído a medir (por ejemplo líquidos explosivos)


----------



## jcsg2007 (Abr 13, 2009)

ok quede igual


----------



## quevejes (Abr 19, 2009)

tengo una duda con respecto a este electronivel, causa interferencia con una temocupla o termopar, ya que necesito hacer un control de temperatura y controlar el nivel, ademas de contar con un SIS relaizado a traves de un PLC, aqui es en donde conectaria el elctronivel. por su taencion GRACIAS


----------



## rafa_larrosa (Abr 20, 2009)

otro circuito para el nivel de un líquido. Este en Livewiere


----------



## quevejes (Abr 20, 2009)

ok lo checo y despues pongo la retroalimentacion 
GRACIAS


----------



## quevejes (May 4, 2009)

Que tal rafa, oye disculpa la tardanza no he checado el archivo que me enviaste, dices que esta en LIVEWARE o es LIVEWIRE.
gracias por tu atensión


----------



## eskanter (May 10, 2009)

hola, en estos momentos estoy realizando un proyecto el cual se basa en realizar el sensado del nivel de un liquido dentro de una botella y pues el problema que tengo es que sensor utilizar? por que estaba pensando utilizar un sensor capacitivo o cual me recomendarian utilizar? u otra opcion diferente a la del sensor?


----------



## Vitinio (May 16, 2009)

Rafa interesante el circuito del sensor, pero que material le pongo como sensor para que no se oxide en el agua.


----------



## Meta (May 16, 2009)

MEjor usar esto si no quiere que el metal toque elagua


----------



## jcsg2007 (May 16, 2009)

Hola quien me podra ayudar con este circuito que no me funciona lo monte y nada en rojo resalto lo que creo que no funciona bien


----------



## omaraxe (May 19, 2009)

Hola necesito que me ayuden... Estoy realizando un circuito que me controle el nivel de liquido (maximo y minimo) este circuito trabaja con un comparador, el amplificador operacional LM339, es el proyecto que esta en esta pagina. Pero no encuentro la forma de conectar algo que me indique cuando el liquido sobrepase el nivel. ya monte todo el circuito solo me falta conectar asi sea un LED para saber si funciona, pero no encuentro la forma correcta. Gracias.


----------



## ElCuirio (May 23, 2009)

omaraxe, te envío un esquemático para que lo adaptes a tus necesidades, espero que te sirva.
Utilece electrodos de bronce, pero he visto en el foro los de carbón y me parece una excelente idea.


----------



## ElCuirio (May 23, 2009)

jcsg2007, experimenta cambiando el valor de C1, C2 y C4, podría ser 100 nF para C1 y C2, y 10uF para C4.


----------



## omaraxe (May 23, 2009)

Gracias el cuirio, voy a probarlo.


----------



## jcsg2007 (May 25, 2009)

Ok voy a probarlo asi


----------



## ElCuirio (May 25, 2009)

Suerte!


----------



## martinmolina (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola gente estuve leyendo un poco este debate y quiero comentar que yo estoy en el mismo proyecto, intento hacer un medido justamente de 3 estados para el tanque de agua, con respecto al tema de reemplazar la compuerta por el 555, como se conectaria este? osea solamente hay que sustituir la compuerta y nada mas?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

una cosa que se me acaba de ocurrir es usar un sensor de humedad,que solamente con un cable al tocar el agua activa un led o no.si te interesa te paso el circuito.

Luego para poner los cables los pones asi mirando para abajo y que solamente asome la punta del cable. y los pones en 3 alturas diferentes.

Te digo desde ya que es super simple,es un par darlington y un par de resistencias.y creo que tambien un rele,no me acuerdo.


----------



## ElCuirio (Jun 25, 2009)

Les comento, que cuando hice por primera vez el sensor de nivel de agua pensé que con solo tocar el agua con el cable tendría que activarse el circuito, pues no; es necesario concentrar la carga (los electrones) en la punta del cable en algún material donde las densidad de ellos sea suficiente para que al tocar el agua ocurra la descarga y se provoque el disparo en el circuito. Entonces el sensor lo hice la primera vez de plomo pero al ver como se formaba una masa gelatinosa blanca, investigue y me di cuenta que era peligroso para la salud, por eso, finalmente los hice de bronce.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 26, 2009)

ElCuirio dijo:
			
		

> Les comento, que cuando hice por primera vez el sensor de nivel de agua pensé que con solo tocar el agua con el cable tendría que activarse el circuito, pues no;



Depende de cómo era el sensor que utilizabas y el circuito al que iba conectado.



			
				ElCuirio dijo:
			
		

> es necesario concentrar la carga (los electrones) en la punta del cable en algún material donde las densidad de ellos sea suficiente para que al tocar el agua ocurra la descarga y se provoque el disparo en el circuito. Entonces el sensor lo hice la primera vez de plomo pero al ver como se formaba una masa gelatinosa blanca, investigue y me di cuenta que era peligroso para la salud, por eso, finalmente los hice de bronce.



*si se trata de un detector simple* y lo que se quiere es detectar el agua, puede ser cualquier metal *Y SÍ FUNCIONA SÓLO AL TOCAR EL AGUA*, no tiene nada que ver el nivel de densidad. 

Claro que ya para un uso permanente, es recomendable elegir bien el material para los electrodos.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

He leído algunas otras opiniones en este tema y en algunas comentan que se sulfatan los electrodos con el uso de corriente directa, etc.; y que por eso no cualquier circuito sirve.  Esto es un foro y no precisamente entran expertos en instalaciones. Si alguien tiene la inquietud, debe experimentar y no exponerse a la opinión de quienes se dicen o son expertos en el tema y si fuera por esas opiniones estrictas, nada se pondría a la práctica. Yo recomiendo motivar la experimentación, no desalentarla.

Así que les recomiendo que experimenten y no porque un electrodo se vaya a sulfatar, esa inquietud que tenían se va a quedar sin probar. Total, con los meses le dan mantenimiento limpiando los electrodos, etc.

Una vez probado su circuito ya sabrán si mejoran el aparato.

-----------------------------------------------------
Aclaro que hay que decir que es cierto que hay detectores a frecuencia que sirven mejor que uno de corriente directa y qué bueno que también los recomiendan. En fin, cada quién ya decidirá por dónde ir en su proyecto.


----------



## elektronische (May 24, 2010)

zaiz dijo:


> Gracias, Jorge.
> 
> es muy parecido al que encontré en la página http://flax.es.tl y que arreglé para niveles máximo y mínimo.
> 
> Y con eso compruebo que yo andaba cerca de lo recomendado. Lo que me sirve para hacerme una idea más precisa.




En este circuito, el transistor a usar podría ser un tip 31? además, esas resistencias qué valor tendrían? el circuito parece ser justo lo que necesito y me sería de gran ayuda saber si alguien ya ha tenido experiencia con este.
Una ultima duda, cómo irían conectados los cables dentro del agua? se puede sacar el cable directamente del recipiente?


----------



## jesul17 (Jul 13, 2010)

hola yo estoy desarrolando el mismo circuito con tres niveles pero lo que pasa es que necesito que el tanque se llene mediante una bomba de unos 12 voltios, al estar ek nivel en el maximo la bomba se detenga y mediante un desfoge en el ultimo nivel salga el agua, cuando el nivel llege al segundo electrodo se vuelva a encender la bomba , en otras palabras el nivel mas bajo no se debe vaciar nunca, y asi el ciclo se repita una y otra vez es un proyecto de control, que puedo hacer


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 13, 2010)

jesul17 dijo:


> hola yo estoy desarrolando el mismo circuito con tres niveles pero lo que pasa es que necesito que el tanque se llene mediante una bomba de unos 12 voltios, al estar ek nivel en el maximo la bomba se detenga y mediante un desfoge en el ultimo nivel salga el agua, cuando el nivel llege al segundo electrodo se vuelva a encender la bomba , en otras palabras el nivel mas bajo no se debe vaciar nunca, y asi el ciclo se repita una y otra vez es un proyecto de control, que puedo hacer



para que tres niveles si usaras 2?


----------



## Medicina2004 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hola amigos, a ver si puedo adaptar alguno de estos circuitos que estan estan aca para hacer encender un led cuando le nuvel de agua baja de un determinado nivel. En resumidas cuentas necesito que el led se apague cuando el tanque tiene agua.
El tanque que voy sensar es un tanque de expansion de un auto, que tiene ya de fabrica dos electrodos, que estan los dos a la misma altura. Osea hay o no hay agua a ese nivel.

Estuve leyendo y encontre dos circuitos que me parece me serviriran para hacer esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/sensor-anticorrosivo.htm
Este primero me parece que es justamente lo que necesito.

Y otro que consegui: Pero me parece que en este caso usan tres sensores y yo necesito que sea con solo dos. Quisas se podria solucionar puenteando el electrodo  comun que va a positivo con el electrodo de nivel bajo. De esta manera me quedarian dos electrodos y al poner los dos a la misma altura cuando estos no tengan agua me encenderia el led o el buzzer


Bueno espero me den una mano ya que no se mucho de electronica y me gustaria ponerle esto a mi auto.
Gracias
Alejandro


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 26, 2011)

Miren, no se hagan líos con todo esto. Usá un trafo con seis volts de alterna y lo conectas con una resistencia en serie de 5 K entre el electrodo largo (todo el tanque) y tres mas de distintas alturas.
Sobre esa resistencia tomás la caida de tension y la comparás o medís con un integrado por sonda.
Con esa señal despues hacés lo que querés, prendé leds, apagás leds, encendes la bomba, etc.
Te aseguro que funciona porque aquí en Rosario, ,Argentina tenemos la mejor agua del mundo y anda al pelo. Aquí el agua tiene una conductividad de unos 250 milisiemens.
El circuito elaboralo vos a gusto.
Chau, suerte.


----------



## Medicina2004 (Nov 29, 2011)

ok! en unos dias voy a comrar los componentes y vamos a probar!!!
Gacias!!
Alejandro


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 29, 2011)

Tené en cuenta que deberás poner una resistencia por cada electrodo corto, para sensar ese.
Los electrodos deberán ser varillas de acero inox y por precio prestación de 3 mm de diámetro.
Para separarlos , dos centímetros entre ellos por lo menos, usá pedazos de acrílico haciendo un sandwich.
Y el conjunto lo afirmás al tanque por la parte superior.
Estoy estudiando un sistema usando este principio para medir una cisterna con un microamperímetro calibrado de cero a 100 % del tanque. Espero en enero próximo abocarme a ello. Si sale bien lo publico en el foro.
Chau, suerte.


----------



## Delphos (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, siguiendo el tema, tengo un circuito sensor de nivel de agua de Silicon Chip, utilizando el C.I.  LM 3914 el cual anexo, ya lo construi pero no me funciona, solo enciende el led 6 (rojo) pero los demas leds de los diferentes niveles no encienden, verifique los voltajes del transisitor BC 558, tierra a emisor, 11.9 v. tierra a colector 0 v. tierra a base, 11.9 v. y estos voltajes no varian cambiando el valor del sensor ( utilize una resisitenia variable), no se si estoy haciendo algo mal



Perdon, tube problemas al subir el archivo, si alguin me puede apoyar, se lo agradesco, desde ya mil gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2012)

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, siguiendo el tema, tengo un circuito sensor de nivel de agua de Silicon Chip, utilizando el C.I.  LM 3914 el cual anexo, ya lo construi pero no me funciona, .........



Para poder descubrir que puede estar mal, habría que ver que es lo que tu has armado.

Entre tu esquema y el SC pude haber diferencias, busca esto primeramente.


----------



## Delphos (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola Fogonazo, gracias por responder, el pcb lo realize siguiendo el modelo de  silicon chip,  adjunto archivo y fotos de mi pcb, revise por cortos en pistas, componenetes mal colocados, transistor o C.I. invertidos, valores de resisitencias, pero aparentemente todo esta bien, realize una simulacion  del circuito en live wire, y me hace lo mismo, de acuerdo a mis pocos conocimientos de electrinica, deberia tener un voltaje en el colector del transisitor bc 548, ya que este alimentaria el pin 5 del lm3914 (sig) pero tengo 0 volts,esto es normal?
Mil gracias.



Perdon, olvide comentar que del circuito original, elimine el puente de rectificadores y el regulador de voltaje, ya que lo pienso alimentar con C.D. 
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Delphos (Abr 15, 2012)

Hola foro, les comento que ya logre hacerlo funcionar, al parecer era un falso contacto en el socket del   lm3914, ademas de que tube que modificar el valor de la resisitencia del primer sensor de nivel de agua ya que me prendian juntos los 2 primeros leds, en cuanto lo tenga montado subo fotos.
 Saludos cordiales.


----------



## CARMAN (Abr 21, 2012)

Saludos colegas,

Me surgue la inquietud de hacer un sensor-transmisor de nivel de liquido de un tanque, para un proyecto de la Univesidad. 

He pensado en construir una sonda capacitva como sensor. 

Tienen alguna información que me pueda servir para iniciar este proyecto?

P.D: No puede ser un flotador con un potenciometro, o algun sensor ya construido. La idea es un sensor no mecanico y creado por nosotros mismo, es decir, no debe ser comprado.

Saludos


----------



## Fallen Belial6 (May 9, 2012)

No logre entender lo de usar AC... Alguien podria explicarme que circuito tendria que utilizar para hacer eso?
ME interesa hacer un circuito como el que se propuso al incio del tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/sensor-anticorrosivo.htm
Pero no logro entender como generar el voltaje en AC.
gracias de antemano.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 3, 2014)

Buenas noches colegas:

Estoy trabajando en un circuito medidor de nivel de agua y me surge la siguiente duda con respecto a ultrasonidos e infrarrojo:

¿Qué método (ultrasonidos vs. infrarrojo) es el más longevo en cuanto a mantenimiento se refiere? 

Tengo que el tanque está en un lugar remoto y necesito una forma que requiera prácticamente ningún mantenimiento.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2014)

Yo prefiero la medición por presión de columna de agua


----------



## EdoNork (Sep 4, 2014)

Otra solución, también utilizada profesionalmente (en mi caso en un depósito de agua puríficada de alta gama y muy muy alto precio), es la de un flotador toroidal con un imán en su interior que se desplaza al subir y bajar el nivel, alrededor de una sonda plagada de relés Reed. Entre los diferentes relés hay resistencias en serie, de forma que el valor del voltaje medido varía en función del nivel.
El flotador es de plástico, por lo que no subre ningún desgaste. Idem con la sonda, perfectamente aislada y muy duradera.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 5, 2014)

Muchas gracias por su rápida respuesta, pero entre el IR e ultrasonido cual creen más conveniente? El tema del flotador es que por cuestiones ajenas a mi, no quieren que nada permanezca en el agua.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2014)

EdoNork dijo:


> Otra solución, también utilizada profesionalmente (en mi caso en un depósito de agua puríficada de alta gama y muy muy alto precio), es la de un flotador toroidal con un imán en su interior que se desplaza al subir y bajar el nivel, alrededor de una sonda plagada de relés Reed. Entre los diferentes relés hay resistencias en serie, de forma que el valor del voltaje medido varía en función del nivel.
> El flotador es de plástico, por lo que no subre ningún desgaste. Idem con la sonda, perfectamente aislada y muy duradera.



Podrías facilitarme más datos del medidor de nivel que fabricaste? Qué materiales? Me preocupa la formación de organismos sobre el sistema por el contacto directo con el agua.

Saludos!


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 16, 2014)

Hay mucha información en el foro sobre el tema. Tendría que hacer un artículo completo para explicarte. ¿Por qué no buscas bien en el foro?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 20, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> Hay mucha información en el foro sobre el tema. Tendría que hacer un artículo completo para explicarte. ¿Por qué no buscas bien en el foro?



Me refería al sistema implementado por el compañero EdoNork.

Saludos.


----------



## EdoNork (Sep 22, 2014)

Se me había escapado esto...

La parte en contacto con el agua es un tubo de plástico o resina, con los extremos taponados con resina epoxy.
La formación de organismos no afecta a la sonda ni la sonda  afecta a la formación de organismos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2014)

anthony123 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su rápida respuesta, pero entre el IR e ultrasonido cual creen más conveniente? El tema del flotador es que por cuestiones ajenas a mi, no quieren que nada permanezca en el agua.



Yo comenté "Presión", no hablé de ningún flotador



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo prefiero la medición por presión de columna de agua



1) Puedes colocar un transductor de presión en el fondo del recipiente 
2) Puedes colocar un transductor de presión por sobre el nivel de líquido y llevar a el la presión de la columna de líquido mediante una manguera seca.


----------

